# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Corrupt read only tables

## calebbaxter

How can a read only MYISAM table become corrupt?

I have to do a myisamchk -r approx. once a week as the table gets marked as crashed.

I can't see how this is happening though as no changes are being made to it, it's read only.

It's running on mysqld-nt version 5.0.51b, the same table running on a mac and a linux box have not done this, so far.

----------


## KelvinSmith

Visit following thread, where the same trouble was already solved

http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...84-2893-1.aspx

----------


## ted

Hi,
Look the first point in this article http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/...ing-myisamchk/
I hope it will work for you.

----------


## SpywareDr

> Visit following thread, where the same trouble was already solved
> 
> http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...84-2893-1.aspx


Be careful with the "Recovery Toolbox" mentioned in that thread.

Recovery Toolbox - Terms of Use


> Recovery Toolbox does *not* bear any responsibility nor assumes any risks if by any reason a product or a service made available on this Web Site breaches national law of *any* state. 
> ...
> These Terms of Use and any disputed relating hereto shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the *Russian Federation* without regard to its principles of conflict of laws. You agree to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of the *Russian Federation* for any claim or cause of action arising out of, or relating to or in connection with these Terms of Use ...

----------

